# Pinarello rokh



## Phil Mc Gowan (Jun 25, 2013)

Can anyone please tell me the difference between a 2012 and 2013 Pinarello Rokh. I'm thinking seriously of buying one.
Rgds


----------



## PTSTORK53 (Jul 2, 2012)

I would go to the Pinarello website. I'm sure you could find out there. You may also want to try YouTube. I am also considering buying a Rokh sometime within the next few years. Seems like it gets great reviews. Just wish there was a dealer in Northeast Ohio. Cincinnati is a 3 hour drive from where I live.


----------



## ontheuptick (Jan 12, 2012)

I love the Rokh as well - and may end up with one. I just wish the color schemes on the Rokh were anything near as dynamic as the Dogma. Most of the Rokh colors are either boring or ugly (except, if memory serves, a couple of the 2012 models were nice). The Dogma colors are amazing.

Call me materialistic I guess, but if I'm buying a $4,000 bike I want it to look really good as well as ride like a dream. Hoping the 2014 Rokh colors are fantastic.


----------



## Phil Mc Gowan (Jun 25, 2013)

Will try the website.thanks.


----------



## reig3 (Jul 7, 2012)

Coming from my steel Daccordi to my first carbon bike I bought a 2012 ROKH and LOVE it. Rides like a Cadillac. My only problem with it is getting to ride it more. Mine is the Movistar colors, I dont care for the flat colors and to me the paint I got was more traditional.

Bob


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Paint 

"The ROKH can be completely personalized using the My-Way™ system available at Pinarello.com"


----------



## PTSTORK53 (Jul 2, 2012)

I've read where like most bikes, the wheels and rims leave much to be desired. As far as color schemes, I like the red and white color scheme a lot. The other colors schemes leave me lukewarm but still much better than a all flat black bike. Just my personal taste though.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

I didn't have a problem the Fulcrums 5's that came on mine. Pretty decent wheel as far as I'm concerned. I do like my Michelin Pro 4's better than the M.O.S.T. tires. I have seen it alleged that Wrench Science claims they are Conti Ultra Sports. Others allege Gommitalia.


----------



## bombertodd (Jan 23, 2012)

The only difference between the 2012 and 2013 is the paint schemes. My wife rides a Rokh and loves it. She was torn between the FP Quattro and the Rokh. The Rokh is a smoother over rough roads and the slightly taller head tube fits her better. It's been a great bike for her.


----------



## Phil Mc Gowan (Jun 25, 2013)

*Pinarello Rokh*

Hi Guys.
Thanks to all for your input. Just taken delivery of my Rokh. red and white, and I love it, what a bike.
Rgds


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

what wheels and gruppo did you go with? how about a pic or two?


----------



## Phil Mc Gowan (Jun 25, 2013)

I went with Shimano 105 and Ksyrium Elite S Wheels. The bike itself is white with red/black. I keep it in the living room just so I can look at it while I'm watching telly. I know, it's sounds sad. Will try get a few pics later.


----------



## Rupro (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi guys! Just picked up my new ROKH today. Not quite the standard build as I bought the frameset and moved all my old Dura-Ace 7800 components over. Had an issue with the Front derailleur so I got the LBS to wack on an Ultegra one that is compatible. Quite excited about the ride as when I went testing this was by far the most comfortable for me. I tried a Quattro, Scott Foil and then the ROKH. It was a no brainer. 
View attachment 283554


----------



## beshannon (Oct 21, 2013)

Just picked up my new ROKH - Carbon 30HM12K - Think2 - 797 Black MATT yesterday and I am thrilled. Totally stock at the moment but I don't care, so much fun to ride compared to my mountain bike.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

beshannon said:


> Just picked up my new ROKH - Carbon 30HM12K - Think2 - 797 Black MATT yesterday and I am thrilled. Totally stock at the moment but I don't care, so much fun to ride compared to my mountain bike.


hey!! i got mine on 11/19!! 2014 Rokh in Black/Orange (turns out it was a limited edition?) anyway, i love it......got a bike WAY beyond my ability...for now!


----------

